# Trunk LED Strip DIY install



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

*Problem: Our stock trunk bulb is dim and tucked in a corner. Becomes completely useless once you get any cargo over in that area.
Solution: LED strip with brighter lights and more surface area.

Tools needed:
Screwdriver or trim tool
Zip tie

I used the deAutoLED strip but these are pretty universal so should apply to all.
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

As always perform DIYs at your own risk.

Step 1:
Remove the light. There is a small slot on the left to pry it out.










Step 2:
Unplug the light.










Step 3:
Remove the stock bulb. Note the opening on one side(bottom of this picture) and just push it out from the other side.










Step 4:
Replace it with the adapter of the same type.










Step 5:
Remove the corner vent trim piece. There is a slot on the right hand side to get under and pry it out.










Step 6:
Pass the strip through the vent so that the plug comes out the top. Note I actually ended up passing it through the smaller side corner piece but didn't grab a pic of that.










Step 7:
Bundle up the excess wiring and zip tie it out of the way. There's a nice metal bracket up in there to do so.










Step 8:
Pass the wires from the bulb adapter back through the mounting location and up and around to plug it together with the led strip.










Step 9:
You can either cut the led strip to length. Or as I did just stuff the extra behind the vented area for a little bit more downward light. Then snap the vented cover back into place. Snap the light cover back into place as well.










Step 10:
Remove the double sided tape cover and tape it into place. This is my setup but you could try others.










Night pics of end results. Huge improvement.


















*


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

You know how in movies when somebody opens up a chest or a box with something very valuable in it, they are always showered in bright light? That's what your cargo area looks like. :laugh:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the great review, these are bright but you have a big trunk, the extra light will always be useful.

:thumbup:


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*thanks for the post*

I wish there was an overhead light for better light distribution. Still, I think your mod looks like a big improvement, so I will have to give this a try.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, and failing that would at least be nice for us to have the 2nd cargo light on the other side like the European versions get so it's lit from both sides.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

davidp158 said:


> I wish there was an overhead light for better light distribution. Still, I think your mod looks like a big improvement, so I will have to give this a try.


Would changing the light on the hatch with something brighter from deautoled puddle light (because it looks like the puddle lights on the doors) act as the overhead lighting?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i did a similar setup with the DEAutokey LED light strip. 
except i had a different placement.

this shot is in my garage, complete darkness.









this is with the door open on a sunny day.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*my led DIY in the trunk*

Cost 2 $


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i did a similar setup with the DEAutokey LED light strip.
> except i had a different placement.
> 
> this shot is in my garage, complete darkness.
> ...


Looks like your Floor is at the lowest level for maximum cargo space. Do the LED lights still show if it’s not in the lowest position?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MrSmith4 said:


> Looks like your Floor is at the lowest level for maximum cargo space. Do the LED lights still show if it’s not in the lowest position?


Do you mean illuminate or show the strip?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Do you mean illuminate or show the strip?


I mean show the strip


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MrSmith4 said:


> I mean show the strip


You will see it if you are looking for it over the lip of the trunk where it is installed under.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there some sort of special trick to get this damn light out? I'm going on the notch side but this doesn't want to move. I feel like my plastic trim tools are going to break before this light pops out.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

DanSan said:


> Is there some sort of special trick to get this damn light out? I'm going on the notch side but this doesn't want to move. I feel like my plastic trim tools are going to break before this light pops out.


Use a metal screwdriver with a shop towel on it to protect scratching. 

Plastic tools probably aren't strong enough. It's literally a clip lol


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

inv4zn said:


> Use a metal screwdriver with a shop towel on it to protect scratching.
> 
> Plastic tools probably aren't strong enough. It's literally a clip lol


ending up getting it installed the other day, used a plastic tool plus a small flathead, of course i broke some of the reflector but its not a big deal. new light is in and i can always superglue the piece back on.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I changed out my bulb with an LED the other day. My light did not have the metal clip, just a plastic piece that could move a bit to lock it in place. It was so damn tight I ended up cracking the plastic retaining tab.
I broke it off completely and glued in a small piece of EVA foam that can be pushed in to release the light fixture, but springs back enough to lock it in place. PITA!


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

What is the adapter in step 4 called? I have a ton of LED strips laying around, but need this adapter.





socialD said:


> *Problem: Our stock trunk bulb is dim and tucked in a corner. Becomes completely useless once you get any cargo over in that area.
> Solution: LED strip with brighter lights and more surface area.
> 
> Tools needed:
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

HarryPooter said:


> What is the adapter in step 4 called? I have a ton of LED strips laying around, but need this adapter.


They are a custom setup that are included in our kit:
https://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> They are a custom setup that are included in our kit:
> https://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


That’s pretty misleading! You could have just said a festoon adapter. There are a million of them on Amazon. Thanks for the help linking me to your product though.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

HarryPooter said:


> That’s pretty misleading! You could have just said a festoon adapter. There are a million of them on Amazon. Thanks for the help linking me to your product though.


Sorry, this just happens to be our product so I honestly thought I was helping. I also thought you were asking about the end plugs and not the adapter as that is the most important part since it is a unique design that locks both ends as many kits on the market will simply have 2 plugs that can come apart.


----------



## ale896 (Oct 31, 2020)

*Side Markers for Tiguan*

Hi all,

New to the forum, and I was looking around at some of the mods that have been done for the Tiguan. I noticed that folks were looking for side markers. I found mine at UroTuning. I got the Smoked LED Markers for my Silk Blue Tiguan, and they were a perfect fit. Easy Plug and Play. I also got the Sequential turn signals for the mirrors too. Very pleased with my purchases, and I just thought I would share in case anyone was still looking. Since I am new, it won't let me post links. but go to urotuning's website, and search for the Tiguan, then look under the lighting category to see all the options that they have.


----------

